# 70% Cure For Leaky Gas(LG) Simple one(IBS-C)



## urheart (Sep 23, 2014)

HI All,

As you Know the main cause of LG in IBS-C is constipation So if we Beat Constipation It means we will beat LG,I am suffering IBS with LG almost 13 years Here is what a doctor prescribed me after losing hope from miralax,a simple natural formula which surprisingly worked for me

Leave tea and coffee.and start using

*Hot water with Sugar*

I used this formula for 1 month almost 3 time a day, two glass of hot water with two table spoon of sugar which is a friendly carbohydrate in IBS and i got rid of constipation now I am feeling very Free I mean now i am feeling 70% cured.now for 8 years when i am constipated I am using this formula and it works for me.

So Please try it ,as it is a natural remedy it will not cause you side effect ,may be it will work for you,


----------



## urheart (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I must mention I had all bad symptoms(Bloating,Excessive Gas,Incomplete Evacuation.....)along with Constipation . But when I got rid of constipation I am feeling so well, I started university Graduated and now have a gob I got married ,I have LG, but without Constipation I have almost a normal life in my society .

What I Follow to achieve the biggest goal in my life was?

Breakfast with drinking Hot water with sugar instead of Tea.

Dinner with drinking hot water with sugar.

lunch with drinking hot water with sugar.

The Hope come after three days using this formula I was feeling my intestines are softening and stools began moving toward . yes after a month doing this I got Rid of constipation Hell What a big victory with a priceless formula.

How a simple solution for a very complex problem.

I know something work for some may not work for others but let try this,CZ this is priceless,no side effects, available everywhere,

One thing I realize that we want a very quick remedy for a very complicated Disease, losing help, stopping a treatment process, starting a new one. that is what we cant move forward to find our self in a good situation .

Good luck


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

I am taking ground flax seed with meal 2 times a day plus lots of water...it helps but not a cure


----------

